# Hobie Stair-stepper for water!



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Have you guys seen this?
*Mirage Eclipse*

Stand tall on the water aboard the Mirage Eclipse, another world’s-first watercraft from Hobie.

Anybody tried this yet?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Sunjammers has them in stock


----------



## Storm27m (Apr 10, 2015)

I'd never buy one for the price they're probably asking but that's pretty cool. I'll stick to their kayaks. I like the brake lever rudder controls.


----------



## NLytle (May 13, 2014)

I think I could slay redfish in the shallows with it.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Can't SOMEONE just make one with an ice chest seat and a trolling motor mount ???


----------



## Night Wing (May 16, 2011)

I own a 12' 2" paddle board and I just placed an order last week for a custom 8' 11" built second paddle board and it isn't one of these new Hobie pedal boards. I think most people just want a paddle board where they can paddle it conventional just using a paddle. The board I just ordered can do double duty since I can paddle it on flat water and since it is short enough, I can surf it which I plan on doing. This new Hobie pedal board can't be surfed.

In my opinion, I think this new Hobie pedal board is just a passing fad and I think it'll fizzle in a very short amount of time.


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

I don't think they'll fizzle at all, think about it, women are always trying to keep their tush toned up and the Hobie Peddle board is perfect for that! You can peddle and paddle if you choose to for a total body workout! I'll let you know if I see them at Crab Island this summer!


----------

